# Black sand



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Does anyone know where i can get hold of some black sand for my p tank in the UK or possibly by mail-order?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Not sure if they carry 3M products over there, but if they do you could probably get 3M color quartz at a hardware store.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.aquariumpros.com/company/ this is where i got mine not sure if they ship to uk but it is worth a try


----------



## joe2003 (Jan 30, 2004)

You can get some black plant fertilizer, its more of a very fine gravel than sand, plus its quite expensive, but you can get it here but its 15 quid for 7KG, so a bit too pricey for me.

here they sell loads of different colours of sand and gravel.

My friend bought some black sand from pets at home, you could try there.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> Not sure if they carry 3M products over there, but if they do you could probably get 3M color quartz at a hardware store.


----------

